# Joint support/supplements?



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

I have a few elderly mice and was wondering if there's any safe foods or supplements that would be good for little mouse joints?


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Kale is full of calcium (good for the bones), nice and cheap, and it's very healthy for mice. Broccoli too!


----------

